# Seven-foot robots are stacking shelves in Tokyo convenience stores



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/14/business/robots-japan-supermarkets-spc-intl/index.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/14/business/robots-japan-supermarkets-spc-intl/index.html


Have the Learned Nothing from Godzilla !?!?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Big deal... This is America and in America our robots are using guns!






USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Big deal... This is America and in America our robots are using guns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Future not looking good for the warehouse/WMT typish workers in the US. 
Walmart is already looking testing the inventory robot...it goes around the shelves and counts pieces.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Big deal... This is America and in America our robots are using guns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:big grin: &#129315; :roflmao: Lol, don't be so naive.


----------

